

What feeds do you have in your RSS reader? - charlesray


======
tux
In my RSSOwl client I have; #1. Hackers News (YCombinator) of course ^_^ #2.
Medium.com UnOfficial Front Page RSS (shameless plug)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/gotux/medium](http://feeds.feedburner.com/gotux/medium)
#3. SlashDot RSS #4. Hack A Day Blog RSS But I find my self using "Polly"
twitter client and following various people, websites and news this way.

